# Tramming the LMS 3990



## bfjou812 (Mar 9, 2020)

I just got my LMS 3990 and am in the process of getting it set up. I have read that the table needs to be trammed. I have a question on the procedure. What is the proper torque of the column bolts? Is it the standard for the size or is there another spec I should use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## petcnc (Mar 10, 2020)

As tramming of a fixed column is sometimes hard to achieve using shims I tried a non conventional procedure using long bolts. Full story here
Petros


----------



## ARC-170 (May 8, 2020)

I have the same mill. I used the standard torque for the size bolts I was using. Actually, just a bit less.


----------



## bfjou812 (May 10, 2020)

Thanks, I'm still getting it set up right at the moment. Hopefully I'll get it don in the next or 2.


----------

